# How Does Your Current Situation Affect You And Your Health?



## Pattie Vincent (Nov 19, 2020)

Hi everyone, how are things going in your area? I know a lot of us are stressed and worried about the surge in covid infections. How does your current situation affect you and your health?


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Nov 19, 2020)

I'm very worried about a new lockdown. My health conditions make my life a living hell and a lockdown is to make the things worst!


----------



## extra_m13 (Nov 19, 2020)

a lockdown is no good, simple as that... but there may be people more affected than other.


----------



## lonerolling (Nov 27, 2020)

I feel stressed at times, I don't get to see my family because I don't want to compromise my parent's health. I have no social life for now that's why there are times that I feel low. I am hoping that this situation ends soon.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Nov 27, 2020)

Well, I work at a BIG hospital, so there's that.


----------



## Tracyarts (Nov 30, 2020)

Well, most people in my county don't believe that the pandemic is a serious threat, and the local authorities have decreed that they won't be enforcing any of the state mandated prevention measures. So I can't go anywhere local because nobody wears masks or maintains physical distance. 

My husband and I both take immunosuppressant medications for our autoimmune diseases and I have additional risk factors. So we mostly stay home to be safe. He had a seasonal weekend side-job that ended tonight, but his employer took safety very seriously, so not much stress over that. And I'm glad it's over for the year, as cases are rising here. 

I have had to put off some non-emergency medical care. And it's been very disheartening having to stay isolated. No indoor shopping, no classes, no meetups, no coffee shops, no restaurants, no museums or galleries. I get to go to an outdoor garden center when there are hardly any other people shopping but that's it. 

I realized that I'm not really as much of an introvert as I thought I was.


----------



## stampy (Nov 30, 2020)

My backwards little town in a red state is like Tracyarts's town. People think putting a six inch square of fabric over their air holes to keep the vulnerable population healthy is too much of a personal sacrifice. My mental health is suffering and my physical health care needs are not being met because I don't want to go in to the doctor's office where all the sick people are and my insurance won't cover the tele-health appointments. I need to go to the dentist and eye doctor as well, but am waiting until the spring or early summer when hopefully the infection rates in my state drop.


----------



## Lear (Dec 2, 2020)

Well my local area isn't doing terribly, I'm luckily in an area with enough older people that everyone is taking the mask thing seriously. 
The inevitable winter lockdown won't effect me personally too much. I've been following the guidelines so not much will change. 
Not looking forward to trying to find a job post-covid but in the meantime everything is still working.


----------



## Pattie Vincent (Dec 9, 2020)

BigElectricKat said:


> Well, I work at a BIG hospital, so there's that.



So how's the situation in the hospital you are working at?


----------



## penguin (Dec 9, 2020)

We’re doing pretty well where I am (Queensland, Australia). Things are almost normal, so it’s surreal seeing how messed up it is overseas.


----------



## Tad (Dec 9, 2020)

My city is doing pretty well currently, after a surge in late October/early November (I think one of the few places that nipped the second wave in the bud?). Fortunately people here are almost all good about wearing masks when going into stores, onto transit, etc. My wife takes the bus to work so that is already a fair amount of exposure. My mother is widowed and a complete extrovert, so although she is 83 she's been taking more chances than anyone else in the extended family I'd say, she'd rather risk dying of covid than not socializing at least somewhat. So far she's been lucky, and she's old enough that she should be in the second wave of vaccinations so hopefully she stays healthy that much longer.

I'm working from home, and cabin fever isn't being great for mental health. I'm not too badly off, but I can tell I'm not my usual self. Also not being great at forcing myself to work out from home so I know my cardiovascular fitness has plunged, my strength has declined, and although my weight is only up a bit my belly has grown a lot (obviously I have mixed feelings on all of that, I know it isn't healthy, but it is all my kink, so ...)


----------

